
Ask HN: What toys have turned into tools for you? - digitalsushi
I did an experiment for a friend recently to prove that a USB foot pedal could be mapped to Photoshop functions, in order to retrieve his left hand from command-z on his laptop and put it back onto his cintiq.  It worked, of course.<p>Not really have the same need, I have found myself creating keyboard maps for other programs - my foot has muscle memory for Youtube&#x27;s 10 second fast forward. When I am in consumer mode, I can lean back with my hands bundled up in my hoodie pockets and not freeze them in this 48 degree New England house on winter savings mode.<p>What are some toys you have that were elevated to tool status? Computers, commute, cozy, craft, doesn&#x27;t matter.
======
digitalsushi
Another that my wife noticed - I have been obsessed with smart bulbs for 14
months, brand agnostic. I did a f.lux script that makes the office lights all
start faking a sunset every night at 9pm, up until midnight when the flicker
out. It doesn't follow the season, it just follows a static day.

It might be completely unrelated, but I have been falling asleep for some time
now. I don't expect they are actually circadian invoking quality, but even if
just placebo, I find myself winding down as the lights take their last couple
hours to fade away.

